# The Shining Cuckoo Clock



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

http://idealist.blinkr.net/the-shining-cuckoo-clock/

I thought that was really cool.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's cool. I wish I had that jack nicholson haunts my dreams


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That is pretty neat


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That would look great in my office. Oh wait I quite no more office.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's great!
I think it might creep me out though at 3 in the morning!
.


----------

